# Book marking???



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, can anyone explain what book marking is and how it works?  

Thank you
PaddyGirl x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi bookmarking is when you post in a thread just to get the notifications/see where you last read up to.
you can however just click notify, if you wish to follow a thread without actually posting in it.
Hope this helps
~Dizzi~


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Dizzi - it's so simple when you know how!!  

thanks for your reply 

PaddyGirl xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your welcome - Any more Questions Just yell!


----------

